
Show HN: Learning games, programmed in my own language, run by a PWA - chkas
https://easygames.online/
======
superasn
This is super cool. The examples are awesome and the ability to edit / run
them in the browser is great. Does it use canvas to render everything?

Some of the examples remind me of the LOGO programming language.

How long did it take you to make it? This is just amazing.

~~~
chkas
Thanks. Yes, the graphics are drawn on a canvas using JavaScript. The
programming language itself is written in C and runs using WASM and is more
inspired by BASIC.

I have been working on the programming language for about 4 years. For the
simpler examples I did not need more than one or two days - would take longer
with JavaScript.

~~~
imvetri
Thanks for sharing. Helped me to realise BASIC is the language I was looking
for. It just flashed that it is simple and effective for interacting with
displays.

